# PLIIz sub gain



## Young Eagle (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, I wonder how many users of Dolby PLIIz are out there. Have those who use it ever noticed a considerable higher sub level compared to PLIImusic or PLIImovie? And if so, which receiver are they using?
Curious how Atmos will behave in this regard.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The only time for me is when dynamicEQ is engaged.


----------



## Young Eagle (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, willis6974. Do you mean Audyssey Dynamic EQ? Not so sure about it, as the .6 Integra receiver, which does also show this sub gain with PLIIz, does not include Audyssey.
Will check again, but will be after 10/6 as I'm in vacation until then.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

They sounded good, yet are no longer an option on mine since the Atmos firmware update. I'll try to find one I like more (that's available in more than 1 movie) yet always end back on DTS Neo THX Cinema. The THX presets always go to a little higher level where you don't even have to look to know


----------



## Young Eagle (Jun 10, 2014)

Did check Sub Level of the new Dolby Surround upmixing algorithm and this does not add gain to the Sub channel. As PLIIz is defunct now I would say this conversation can be closed.
With the Arrival of Dolby Atmos I think we may say farewell to a whole product categorie: the Dipol/bipol surround Speaker. All Speakers have to be directional now. Anyone disagrees?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Young Eagle said:


> Did check Sub Level of the new Dolby Surround upmixing algorithm and this does not add gain to the Sub channel. As PLIIz is defunct now I would say this conversation can be closed. With the Arrival of Dolby Atmos I think we may say farewell to a whole product categorie: the Dipol/bipol surround Speaker. All Speakers have to be directional now. Anyone disagrees?


 I think IF that category dies, it won't be for a long time. Atmos has a long way to go to be recognized by many, let alone adapt and taken as a standard. I have read though that atmos mixes do better with monopoles. This suits me fine as I prefer them. It will take time to expose all the layers.


----------

